# Great White Shark?



## Fadeux (May 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm trying to find a strain for sale online, and I am having terrible luck. It's called "Great White Shark." It was made by Greenhouse Seeds, and won the 1997 cannabis cup under the name "Peacemaker." Anyone have any ideas where to look. the only place I can even find it is Dr Chronic, but he's out of stock.


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

ive only seen it on doc too.  I was thinking about getting a while ago but it was so much cheaper than all the other greenhouse strains so i thought it couldnt be that good.  But i didnt know it won the cannabis cup.  Why would they change the name?  If it won under the name peacemaker wouldnt you think they would sell it under that name?  good luck


----------



## MiracleDro (Sep 4, 2008)

Its in stock just ordered some. I'm pretty sure I had it before and it was good, but couldnt confirm thats what it was so I am gonna try it out.


----------



## thcgod (Oct 9, 2008)

I got it a couple years ago from greenhouse, and finally got around to planting it this year... check out the pics...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=334539#post334539


----------



## gmo (Oct 9, 2008)

Not the greenhouse version but they have it at bcseedking.com .


----------



## aaonehundred (Oct 9, 2008)

They have it dope-seeds.com


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 9, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Why would they change the name?  If it won under the name peacemaker wouldnt you think they would sell it under that name



Same reason White Widow and Black Widow exist.  Same plant but after an employee (Mr. Nice) left and took his strain with him (White Widow) the company sued him, so then he changed the name to Black Widow.  Dunno if it is the same reason but could be...


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah lad you can get the original great white shark really shark shock mr nice from heaps of banks just search mr nice


----------

